
Valve Finally Brings SteamVR to Linux as a Developer Release - petethomas
https://uploadvr.com/valve-finally-brings-steamvr-linux-developer-release/
======
jabawack81
Finally I was waiting for this news

~~~
sammorrowdrums
Truly, very excited as Linux being a first-class citizen for new tech and
games is very important for the ecosystem.

